# Hmmm maybe a little fishy???



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know some people out there are making Repro Decals, so I don't think it's off the wall to think this case is not original.

As far as I remember, the RCMP police car was not available separately. Anyone else care to indulge?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was not aware that aurora ever produced a '77 Caprice before!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I know some people out there are making Repro Decals, so I don't think it's off the wall to think this case is not original.
> 
> As far as I remember, the RCMP police car was not available separately. Anyone else care to indulge?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


my best advice,
contact Parts-Pig on here,
or Goodwrench88..

names "I" trust :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Chevy "Police" car has dark tinted glass, separate front and rear chrome bumpers, and in most cases a separate chrome radar. The chassis has a geared top plate with bulbs to provide alternating overhead flashing lights.Older cars have clear lenses and colored bulbs. Later versions have colored lights with clear bulbs inside. A Stop Police pin can be fitted into the chassis to allow for reverse control.

The following variations were produced:
•1030 Dark Blue/White (RCMP w/ 2 stickers)
•1050 White/Orange/Blue (STATE POLICE)
•1051 White/Red/Orange (RESCUE)
•1979 Yellow/Blue HY-71 with clear, blue, or red and blue lights (not all shown)
•1979 White/Blue HY-71 with clear, blue, or red and blue lights (not all shown)
•1986 White/Red/Silver FD-11 (FIRE CHIEF) with red and blue or clear lights
•1988 White/Red S-3 (SHERIFF)

Note: 1988 is incorrectly referred to as 6290 in Bob Beers book. 6290 is really a purple Mercury Stocker.

The RCMP version is by far the hardest to find.


There is also the Tomy AFX versions


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Questions maybe someone can help me with this line of AFX cars. Didn't the series carry either the "Over-Heads" or "Stop-Police" logos? I do not have any of the boxes with the standard Magna-Traction logo for the lighted police cars. Did they come packaged as such and did the jewel cases survive through the extremely limited production of 1982-83 or was everything on blister cards by then? 

Thanks for any additional input.
-Paul


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Keep on looking.That's all I'll say.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

This same seller had the same car on ebay for $600 recently and it did not sell. Another one was up with a starting price of $350 which was lowered to $265 and still not bids. One sold recently for $330 but it all depends on the timing and the market. It's worth whatever a buyer is willing to pay for it. 
I picked one up last weekend included in an old "Stop Police" set on Kijiji (like Craigslist in the states) for $50. The chassis was messed up but I had a N.O.S. in my collection to replace it with. The body was great though.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn you! I answered that ad too! He never got back to me. At least someone knowledgeable got it. :freak:


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry Plymouth71. The best thing to come out of that set was the RCMP body. I wanted one but wasn't about to pay $300 to get one. It took him a while to get back to me too. I had to drive from Pickering to Mississauga to get it.

Whoever got it would have had to get some parts to repair it. The chassis was burnt and the Firebird needed pick up shoes, springs and a new rear axle....all things that I had in my parts bin. I'm probably going to sell the track, controllers and adapter. There were some broken tabs on the track pieces. When somebody says "I don't know if it works or is running", it really means that they are sure that it does not work and they have tried to fix it.

When I opened up the cars, it was obvious that somebody tried to fix them and gave up. No worries as they were pretty easy fixes for me.


----------

